# canon A530 LCD problems



## murmur350 (Apr 26, 2008)

My LCD monitor and therefore menu options don't show--only a white/black/purple image shows in shoot and display modes..no playback. I have tried installing new batteries, but no change. This first ocurred after I took a night photo in Rome a week ago. The memory card is still intact--I checked via a computer.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Murmur350

A very warm welcome to TSF :wave:

The only thing I can think of is to drop the batteries out and leave them out for 30 minutes. That should allow any residual power in the circuit (capacitors) to dissipate. Then re install the batteries. That should make the processor in the camera to reboot. If that does not fix it. Then the next thing to check is the mode switch at the top right when looking at the back.

I have noticed that it can 'play up' occasionally try switching it back & forth a few times. See it that clears it...

If not, then the only thing I can suggest is to take it into a repair shop.
Unfortunately, digital cameras are not really user repairable. Canon have a standard fixed repair charge. Ask for the cost, and see if it is worthwhile having it fixed. The A530 is a nice little camera capable of taking some cracking pictures.


----------



## murmur350 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks..I tried several time intervals including overnight and no change. Further research shows it's probably a faulty CCD , but trying to get canon to pay shipping/repairs inconsistent.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If it's in guarantee period they may accept responsibility for repair but NOT shipping .. since you say that it happened whilst in Rome .. that means that you were traveling with it .. did it get bumped anywhere ? Was it in your hand luggage or your suitcase ?
Did you notice the problem immediately after taking your night shot ?? or did you realise the problem on your return home ?


----------

